

The Psychology of the Internet Troll - Baustin
http://academicearth.org/electives/psychology-internet-troll/

======
JohnTHaller
Normal Person + Anonymity + Audience = [http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19](http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19)

